# Equestrianism: It's Not Easy



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure if this has been added before to the videos here, but I saw this video on YouTube and I swear! No matter how many times I watch it, I still continue to get shivers and goosebumps. The effects aren't too clean, but I thought it was somewhat fitting in its' own way


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

That gave me goosebumps! :shock: That was amazing!! I think I've seen it on Youtube before too.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

gives me goosebumps!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow nice video! Hopefully it has an effect on those people out there that don't give the equine athletes teams the credit they definately deserve.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Recently my brother said "Why are you sore? You just sit there" and then I evilly thought to myself "okay, then why don't I strap you on my horse, smack his butt and watch you 'sit there' too."

:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

AMAZING! Nothing makes me more insane than when someone asks if you play sports, you say yeah I ride horses; they say, no a sport. 

UGH. Ride one yourself smarty, and see just how "easy" it is.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Unfortunately many people that don't ride don't understand or appreciate the hard work and dedication it takes to be a rider. I don't know why anyone would think that working with a 1,000lb+ animal would be easy. It takes alot of time and patience and I don't know about anyone else out there, but your bond doesn't neccessarily come overnight either. That is also something that really needs to be established if you plan on getting anywhere. Your horse needs to trust you before you can trust him. That being said I still don't belive there is such a thing as a, "bombproof" horse. There is always a new situation that may arise that for whatever reason no matter how well trained your horse is or even if you had glue on your butt you might wind up going off. If people even understood part of this they would give credit where credit is due.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its great hey?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

This is one of the best in YouTube . There are heaps the same but this one is great. Does give you goosebumps. 

Vb: completely agree with you


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Agreeing with what everyone says here! Skyseternalangel, that made me laugh considering I had my riding lesson yesterday and I rode my trainer's horse with only a bareback pad (I rode her bareback last week, too, but this felt somewhat different.) and now my legs are really sore! I admit, I was one of those people at first who thought you just got on a horse and went. They don't get how difficult it really is


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

This videos just gave me all the answers to the dumb question people ask "why do you like horses"


----------



## horseshoe (Mar 6, 2012)

Great video! it's amazing how us humans and horses work together....we stick to our training systems and our routines, we put our total trust in our horses and these 'flight' animals programmed to resist from the moment they hit the ground put their total trust in us, no wonder horses are so addictive. It's easy to understand how people watch an event and think the rider gets all dressed up and sits there because if you don't eat,sleep and breathe horses you just can't comprehend the whole show atmosphere, the adrenalin and what goes on between horse and rider and the connection that develops.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I just want to see anyone who claims this isn't a sport to have the guts to get back on a horse that just bucked them off, only to get bucked off a second time, then take that animal and make her work out her issues at the end of a long rope with just a stick in your hands as a defense.

I want to see anyone who thinks this isn't a sport to hit the ground hard enough to sever ligaments in their shoulder and get the wind knocked out of them, then immediately get back on that horse and finish a round of jumps before going driving himself to the hospital.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Every single bit of this is true. We risk our lives getting into the saddle every day, even if it is the "bombproof" 20 year old lesson pony. My friends say it's an easy pointless sport. I told them you come and ride the unbroken stallion or the OTTB and see how you do. It infuriates me!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Horselover1215 said:


> My friends say it's an easy pointless sport. I told them you come and ride the unbroken stallion or the OTTB and see how you do. It infuriates me!


They don't even have to get on an unbroken stallion or a nervous Thoroughbred.

I'll seat each and every one of them on my Appendix QH, take them out to an open field, slap her butt with a crop so she takes off at a canter, and watch your friends hit the dirt in less than 15 seconds flat.


----------

